

Show HN: Easy way to engage your customers - soho33

Since i used to work in the entertainment industry before, i always ended up getting lots of emails about different events, promotions at restaurants clubs etc. i never ended up reading them so i was thinking there has to be a better way to engage your potential customers than just random emails.<p>so as a side project, i created this little website to allow businesses to send out different campaigns such as SMS, Voice or text to speech to their customer database. It will automatically call your customers for you and playback your message or have a computer read it out to them. The benefit of it is that you can have your own number show up on their caller ID which will personalize the experience.<p>let me know what you think.<p>Thanks<p>http://www.invitebuzz.com
======
dclaysmith
Clickable: <http://www.invitebuzz.com>

Did you use Twilio?

~~~
soho33
thanks for the clickable link.

yes I did. They have an amazing API.

